# A good simple USB flash drive password tool?



## MiST91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, i recently bought a new 8gb USB flsh drive as my old one decided to die on me. Anywayz with my old 1GB flash disk it came with a disk with a small encryption utility, but i have lost the disk , and i have honestly tried most of these flash drive encryption/password apps and not one comes close.

What i am looking for is either the same utility i used before or one very simalar.

Why the utility that came with my old flash drive was good is because as soon as you put Flash Disk in it auto runned and had 3 buttons "OK" "Cancel" "Change Password" and thats all i want, it was also good because it created some kind of "security partition?" wich was 512kb untill you enter password, then this dissapeared and got the full 1GBish with my files, and even if you do a full format, it will not delete any files on either partition. 

So does anyone know what i'm talking about?



Thanks in Advance  





ps. The software came with an OEM silver and black "SAMSUNG memory" flash drive and i honestly can't remember the name of it.
and my new flash drive is a Freecom Databar 8GB


----------



## MiST91 (Feb 9, 2008)

please help me


----------



## spud107 (Feb 9, 2008)

is it any of the ones here?


----------



## MiST91 (Feb 10, 2008)

no, lol, i'v already tried most of them and there more aimed at "folder encripting" i'm looking for drive encrypting, i have just spent around an hour looking for usb drive encrypting and found basicly nothing, yet i don't know why, all i want it to do is when i go to open the flash drive it will pop up asking for a password and until i enter the password, it wont do anything, and not over priced, bloated, crappy, pointless, (my computer, right click, format and thats your £50 256bit security gone lol)


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 10, 2008)

ive got a drive encrypting program, but its an external program. you must have the program installed on the PC that you want to access the drive from.


----------



## MiST91 (Feb 10, 2008)

i'm not really interested in them, mainly because i use my flash drive at friends houses and collage, so would be a real mess about having to install software on every compuer you use (with the flash drive).

i'm sure there must be fully portable flash disk security software other that the one i forgot the name of i got form some tacky/seedy chineese company (btw, the software isn't even on any of the asian/chineese company websites)


----------



## ktr (Feb 10, 2008)

how about this: http://www.truecrypt.org/ ?


----------



## MiST91 (Feb 10, 2008)

TrueCrypt is alright, but, still isn't as good as the one that come with my old 1GB flash drive, the biggest problem with TrueCrypt is, i must be setting it up wrong, because no matter what security measures i put on the flash drive, all i have to do in vista is My Computer, Format and that will completly wipe the drive lol (amaizing security ).


The only reason i want full drive encryption, and not be able to use drive at all unless you enter password is, if the flash drive gets stolen, it will be as much use as a chocolate kettle unless they gt a password or somebody with basic hacking skills, over an £18 flash drive, .


ps. the software i want *basicly same as what i used to have is called "USB DISK Pro 2" but i can't find a download link anywear


----------



## ktr (Feb 10, 2008)

MiST91 said:


> the biggest problem with TrueCrypt is, i must be setting it up wrong, because no matter what security measures i put on the flash drive, all i have to do in vista is My Computer, Format and that will completly wipe the drive lol (amaizing security ).




But...

Format the drive = data gone.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 10, 2008)

He means, if someone picks this up, he doesn't even want them to be able to use the drive for themselves. He wants it to be useless without the pass.

C'mon, lighten up. Not very "in the spirit" of the herb you fly for your avi....
Just password protect the files and let it go.


----------



## ktr (Feb 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> He means, if someone picks this up, he doesn't even want them to be able to use the drive for themselves. He wants it to be useless without the pass.
> 
> C'mon, lighten up. Not very "in the spirit" of the herb you fly for your avi....
> Just password protect the files and let it go.



Well that impossible with a software encryption. The only way to do this is with a hardware encryption.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 10, 2008)

Try Rohos;  http://www.rohos.com/free-encryption/downloads/


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 10, 2008)

hardware encryption is the only way, i bet you even with your old one i could format it 


download the firmware into your computer and modify it so it needs a password.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Why not just format as NTFS and enable encryption?


----------



## MiST91 (Feb 10, 2008)

oh well, , looks like what i'm after doesn't exist, except with crappy chineese OEM flash drives .

All i can say is if your wanting to make lots of money, then make some kind of flash drive hardware encryption tool lol.


----------



## ktr (Feb 10, 2008)

MiST91 said:


> oh well, , looks like what i'm after doesn't exist, except with crappy chineese OEM flash drives .
> 
> All i can say is if your wanting to make lots of money, then make some kind of flash drive hardware encryption tool lol.



Hardware based flash drives do exist, and they dont cost that much more than their non-encrypted ones (depends how far encryption you want to get)...

http://www.corsair.com/products/padlock.aspx <---uses a physical passcode on the thumb drive itself

http://www.transcendusa.com/products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=169 <---use an actually biometric finger reader.


----------

